# My 20 gallon tank



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

This is my first tank, which was set up in August.









I started with 3 guppies, 1 male and 2 females. I wanted to do a silent cycling with planted tank. Unfortunately, I did not have enough plants and the ammonia level must have been too much. The orange male did not survive. 









I bought one bunch of this plant to start with my silent cycling. I think they're _micranthemum umbrosum_, though I could be wrong.









Added a bunch of new plants: water wisteria, a _crinum thaianum_, some hornwort, and a bunch of salvinia floating on top. I also put in two coconut caves for the guppies to hide in, but they never used them.









My first fry! I had also added some java moss.









The new male guppy I got. He's been pretty active since.









Added some RCS to the tank!


















Got 4 cardinal tetras. Unfortunately, 2 of them died a few days later. 









Added a dozen more cardinals. Those are juvies less than 1" in size.









What the tank looks like today. Notice the two awesome pieces of driftwood I got from Menagerie.



























Here you can see the Siamese Algae Eater I added to the tank.

You can see more pics here.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Added some pics of the cardinals schooling:


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Good start. 

There are two really simple things you could do to dramatically improve the look of this tank. A dark background (black cloth or bristol board taped to the back of the tank would work), and a more natural looking substrate. 

Other than that, you have some nice natural plants in the tank and some colorful and active fish. Good luck with the guppy fry! Before you know it, you'll be up to your ears in guppies. Lol.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice looking cute little tank man 
didn't know that a couple of the cardinals didn't make it. My condolences.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Nice looking cute little tank man
> didn't know that a couple of the cardinals didn't make it. My condolences.


Yeah, they were doing fine for the first day, but one died before my eyes in the evening of the 2nd day, and the other died overnight a day later. Fortunately, the other two are still going strong!


----------

